# Which cities have you been? (overseas cities))



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been to...
London, Paris, Lyon, Amsterdam, Hague, Copnehagen, Odense,
Stockholm, Gotenburg, Oslo, Koeln, Hamburg, FrankFurt, Berlin,
Bonn, Heidelberg, Vienna, Innsbruck and Tokyo.

And you ???


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Does Hawaii count? Since it's oversea.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Toronto (crossed Lake Michigan by boat  )
Georgetown, Grand Cayman Island
Cozumel, Mexico


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

madrid, barcelona, avila, segovia, rome, florence, venice, assisi, paris, carcassonne, montauban...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Honolulu, Taipei, Kaoshiung, and Tokyo!


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Hong Kong, P'Yongyang, Seoul, London, Berlin, Nuuk, Paris, Tokyo, Osaka, and Honolulu.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

NewYorker1 said:


> Hong Kong, P'Yongyang, Seoul, London, Berlin, Nuuk, Paris, Tokyo, Osaka, and Honolulu.


Pyongyang ? wow~

how did you go there ?


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Kyoro Tours^^ Went there four years ago. It was quite fun, actually. 

www.koryogroup.com


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Singapore, Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Canberra


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Sydney, Hong Kong, Macau, Tokyo. 

London and Tunbridge Wells frequently. Small English cities like Bath, St. Ives, Hastings, Canterbury, etc. 

Paris, Brussells, Amsterdam, Berlin, Trier, Luxembourg, Marseilles, Nice, Florence, Venice, Madrid, Athens. 

Not counting some pass-throughs or fly-overs like Lyon, Milan, and Teipei.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Europe:

London (and many small English cities)
Paris
Rome 
Madrid
Barcelona
Vienna
Budapest
Berlin
Frankfurt
Cologne
Dusseldorf
Florence
Venice

Asia:
Hong Kong
Beijing
Tokyo
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Bombay (in Feb)

Middle East:
Cairo

South America:
Buenos Aires
Santiago
Rio
Sao Paulo

Canada:
Montreal
Vancouver


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Toronto (crossed Lake Michigan by boat  )
> Georgetown, Grand Cayman Island
> Cozumel, Mexico


Yeah..... Toronto is on Lake Ontario, not Michigan. So, Unless you crossed Lake Michigan and then drove on to Toronto (Which is quite a drive, I'd say at least 10 hours, probably more depending on where you came from Lake Michigan), you are totally lying. lol Either that, or you were someplace else that you thought was Toronto. I actually went on a ferry straight from Rochester, NY accross Lake Ontario, to Toronto. It's a really cool city, sort of a mix of New York and Chicago. A very clean city. Also, not that it really counts as overseas. I have been to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls more times than I can count. I have never left North America. But I have, for whatever reason, ALWAYS wanted to see Ireland.


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

^LOL.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Are you laughing at me or at the fact that that guy thought he crossed Lake Michigan and got to Toronto?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Paris

and a bunch of mexican cities


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmm...

UNITED STATES
Seattle-Tacoma, WA
Portland, OR
Salem, OR
Sacramento, CA
San Francisco, CA 
Los Angeles, CA
San Diego, CA
Las Vegas, NV
Salt Lake City, UT
Phoenix, AZ
Denver, CO
Cheyenne, WY
Albequerque, NM
Amarillo, TX
Oklahoma City, OK
Tulsa, OK
Omaha, NE
Lincoln, NE
Des Moines, IA
St. Louis, MO
Springfield, MO
Indianapolis, IN
Chicago, IL
Detroit, MI
Flint, MI
Lansing, MI
Cleveland, OH
Columbus, OH
Cincinnati, OH
Toledo, OH
Lexington, KY
Knoxville, TN
Atlanta, GA
Orlando, FL
Daytona Beach, FL
Minneapolis, MN
DC (Virginia area)
Buffalo, NY
Rochester, NY
Syracuse, NY
Albany, NY
New York City, NY
Newark, NJ
Boston, MA
Springfield, MA

MEXICO
Tijuana

Actually had to cross a "sea" to get to...

ENGLAND
London
Stratford
Bath
Oxford

PHILIPPINES
Manila
Tagaytay


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Helsinki,Stockholm(oversea cities to me)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Overseas when I lived in North America (writing just major cities): London, Amsterdam, Rome, Sydney, Kuala Lumpur, Cairo, Athens, Alexandria, Florence, Melbourne, Brisbane, Venice, Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Singapore

Overseas from London: Paris (the English Channel!), Venice, Toronto, New York, Ottawa, Montréal,


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

ive been to:
hongkong,kyoto,tokyo,osaka,nyc,toronto,london,paris,
guangzhou,shenzhen,shanghai,beijing,taipei,singapore,sydney,melbourne


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Im just going to list all the major cities Iv been to.

*Canada*
Victoria
Whistler
Vancouver
Kelowna
Banff
Calgary
Edmonton
Winnipeg
Brandon
Toronto
Ottawa
Kingston
Halifax
Charlotte Town
Fredricton

*USA*
Seattle
Portland
Spokane

*Mexico*
Cancun

*UK*
London
Windsor

I recently got back from London I will likely go back in the spring/early summer and see more of Europe.


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Vienna
Eisenstadt (does it count as a city or as a town?)
Frankfurt
Muinch
Amsterdam
Zurich
Bratislava
Budapest

Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Guang Zhou
Beijing
Bangkok
Singapore

i think thats all xD


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The best part about this list is that I am only 16 :banana: :horse: 

*Rep. Ireland*
Dublin

*Northern Ireland*
Belfast

*Scotland*
Ayr
Glasgow
Edinburgh

*England*
London ( Everywhere in the metro area, about once a year)
Brighton
Oxford
Cambridge
Leeds
Salisbury
York
Newcastle
Manchester
Crewe
More that don't come to mind

*Wales*
Conwy
Holyhead

*France*
Paris

*Belgium*
Antwerpen
Brux.
Brugge

*Nederland*
Amsterdam
Den Hagg
Rotterdam
Utrecht

*Deutschland*
Berlin
Potsdam
Dresden
Frankfurt
Bamburg
Jena
Stuttgart
Nuremburg
Mannheim
Munich
Weimar
+ Have seen other cities by train
+ Many little villages

*Ostr*
Wien
Linz
Melk
Salzburg
Innsbruck

*Italia*
Pisa
Florence
Rome
EUR
+ Vatican City

*ESP*
Barcelona
(Madrid - airport)

*Polska*
Krakow
Osweicim
Katowice

*Czech Rep.*
Praha
Ostrava 
Prerov
Brelav

*Slovakia*
Zilina
Bratislava

*Magyar*
Budapest
Gyor

And the Canada - Toronto, Montreal, and Ottawa and all over the US


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

Major Cities I have been to(not including small cities)

Seoul,
Japan: Tokyo, Osaka
China: Beijing, Shanghai, 
HongKong, Taipei
Thailand: Bangkok, 
Laos: Vientiane
India: Mumbai, New Delhi, 
Nepal: Kathmandu,
Mexico: Mexico City, Cancun, Acapulco
USA: Hawaii, NYC, Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit, LA, Cleveland, Orlando, Washington DC., Boston etc.(Did cross country twice in the states, so any cities in BTW NYC and LA)
Canada: Montreal, Toronto, Quebec, Ottawa
Europe: London, Paris, Amsterdam, Paris, Munich, Prague, Vienna, Bern, Rome, Florence, Venice, Paris

Want to visit: India again, Chile, Argentina(Patagonia region), Dubai, Pakistan


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive been to Tokyo, Sapporo, Osaka, Okinawa, Hong Kong, Cebu, Boracay, El Nido, Bangkok, Korat, Paris, Mexico City, Cancun, El Paso


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Vancouver


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

London
Munich
Monaco
Nice
Nantes
Innsbruck
Vienna
Basel
Rome
Milan
Turin
Genoa
Florence
Venice
Naple


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i did an extensive japan trip:
Tokyo
Osaka
Kyoto
Kobe
Hiroshima
Nara


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Outside of Europe...

Africa:
Algiers, Tizi Ouzou, Bejaia, Antananarivo, Fort Dauphin, Anstriana, Lanzarote, Fuerteventura

Asia:
Dubai, Kuala Lumpur, Kuta, Rantepao, Ujung Pandang, Medan, Jakarta, Yogyakarta, Surabaya

South America:
Sao Paulo (and lots of cities in the metro), Curitiba, Florianopolis, Blumenau, Porto Alegre, Gramado & Canela, Foz Iguacu, Rio, Belo Horizonte, Franca, Caxambu, Ouro Preto, Congonhas, Lafayette, Tiradentes, Parati, Peruibe, Santos, Serra Negra

North America: 
NYC, Boston, Cambridge, Chicago (only airport), Houston, Dallas-Fort Worth, Happy, San Antonio, Austin, Brownsville, Amarillo


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Cities I have only been to Europe and Israel mainly.

Europe
Lisbon
Madrid
Berlin
Munich
Frankfurt
Paris
Brussels
Antwerp
Rome and Vatican City
Milan
Venice
Florence
Gibraltaur
Malaga
Hannover
Salzburg

Asia (mostly Israel)
Tel Aviv
Haifa
Jerusalem
Eilat
Petra
Aqaba
Tiberias
Nazareth
Herziliyah


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ok:
Europe:
Czech republic(Prague)
Turkiye(Istanbul)
Germany(Dresden)
Austria(Wien)
Russia (Moscow,Sochi)
Azerbaijan(Baku)

Asia:
Israel:
Tel Aviv
Netanya 
Jerusalem
Haifa
eIlat
etc......


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've travelled twice to Germany and found it an interesting and beautiful country. The small towns of Germany are the best especially along the Rhine river. As of late I have been to the Philippines 3 times and going back for the 4th time this January.

The Philippines
-Manila
-Mandaluyong
-Makati
-Taguig
-Tagaytay
-QC

Germany
-Koln
-Berlin
-Hamburg
-Dusseldorf
-Dortmund
-Potsdam
-Nienburg
-Paderborn

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I cannot remember all of them, I will count them next week.
In Europe: more than 100 cities and towns.
In Africa: about 7 or 8 cities.
In Asia: Tokyo, Kyoto and Hiroshima.
In America: 15 cities approx.
In Oceania: by 10 or 12 cities.
:wink2:
To be added this year, many cities of:
China, Hungary, Turkey and Spain.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Outside of Europe...
> 
> Africa:
> Algiers, Tizi Ouzou, Bejaia, Antananarivo, Fort Dauphin, Anstriana, Lanzarote, Fuerteventura
> ...


Well, on your list I've only been to Chicago, Boston, Cambridge(MA) and NYC.

Added: Porto Alegre.

But, the most amazing... What do you mean by "Happy", North America? I've never heard of any larger cities called Happy.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

xantarcx said:


> Well, on your list I've only been to Chicago, Boston, Cambridge(MA) and NYC.
> 
> Added: Porto Alegre.
> 
> But, the most amazing... What do you mean by "Happy", North America? I've never heard of any larger cities called Happy.


It was just funny because I visited it there on the way to Palo Duro Canyon (I think that was the name ) long before a funny movie of the same name has been made: Happy, Texas :lol:


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> Yeah..... Toronto is on Lake Ontario, not Michigan. So, Unless you crossed Lake Michigan and then drove on to Toronto (Which is quite a drive, I'd say at least 10 hours, probably more depending on where you came from Lake Michigan), you are totally lying. lol Either that, or you were someplace else that you thought was Toronto. I actually went on a ferry straight from Rochester, NY accross Lake Ontario, to Toronto. It's a really cool city, sort of a mix of New York and Chicago. A very clean city. Also, not that it really counts as overseas. I have been to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls more times than I can count. I have never left North America. But I have, for whatever reason, ALWAYS wanted to see Ireland.


yeah, we took the ferry across L.Michigan then drove through Michigan to Ontario. It was nowhere near ten hours because we bypassed Chicago.  

I loved Toronto by the way.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Outside of Europe...
> 
> Africa:
> Algiers, Tizi Ouzou, Bejaia, Antananarivo, Fort Dauphin, Anstriana, Lanzarote, Fuerteventura
> ...


How did you like Paraty? I loved it. It is a vibrant and beautiful little place!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

How I liked it? - Well it's one of the place I think about setteling down if I don't go back to Sao Paulo directly 

Beautiful and not so snobbish as Angra or crowded as Santos. I also like Ubatuba - I think I didn't even put it on the list although it's the first Brazilian town I visited the first time


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

About 90 percent of the U.S. Major Cities also Paris, Vancouver, Toronto, Quebec, Milan, lagos, johannesburg, casablanca, rabat, London, Brussels, Hamburg, Munich, mumbai, Hong Kong, Moscow, Rio in the past twenty years probably more that I can't think of right now, peace.


SouthPhilly, U.S.A


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Outside of the U.S. -


Asia:

Tokyo
Osaka
Kyoto
Hiroshima
Manila
Hong Kong
Macau
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur


Australia:

Sydney
Melbourne
Cairns


South/Central America:

Buenos Aires
Montevideo
Panama City
Guadalajara
Guanajuato
Puerto Vallarta
Tijuana


Europe:

Lisbon
Madrid
Toledo
Granada
Sevilla
Paris
Amsterdam
Brussels
Zurich
Luzern
London
Oslo
Bergen
Stockholm
Gothenburg
Copenhagen
Helsinki
Berlin
Cologne
Dusseldorf
Munich
Vienna
Budapest
Bratislava
Prague
Vilnius
Riga
Tallinn


North America:

Vancouver
Toronto
Montreal
Quebec City
Ottawa


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Major cities in the world that I've visited:

London
Paris
Rome
Madrid
Mumbai


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*the impression of cities that I have been to*

Tokyo (great and the most ultramodern, enormous interesting places)

Copenhagen (very peaceful, city in a nursery tale, Tuborg beer in Nyhavn, children with light blond hair)

Stockholm (the most beautifule city in Europe, very very clean)

Amsterdam (very exciting and decadent city, cocaine , porno show, Heineken, etc)

London (various race, various sight, old and complicated subways)

Paris (many many black people)

Oslo (the most expensive, viking ship)

Vienna (unfreindly people in my experience)

Koeln (eneormous dome)

FrankFurt ( the harmony of modernity and tradition, some good rock bars) 

Heidelberg (disappointed of my purpose)

Seoul ( I live in there, very good city ^^)


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Not Much       but, i wanna do impressions too

-Toronto (possible most liberal city in North America, great skyline)
-Montreal (french! preserved old french culture in some areas)
-Vancouver (very clean, great mountain backdrop, many condos!)
-New York (crime, dont feel safe walking streets, huge! feel like walking in a narrow mountian valley! dirty, lots to see, people are not inviting)
-Philidelphia (dirty, dont feel safe, dirty)
-Washington DC (lots of smart people, government buildings, and historic)
-Dallas (everything is bigger, its so true! cant stand accent)
-San Jose (so many technology HQ buildings all over)

London (huge! lots of culture, very historic, clean, lots to do)
Birmingham (huge shopping centres, TONS of culture!)

New Delhi (lost of pollution, BUSTLING city(very chaotic))
Mumbai (busting, chaotic, lotta things to do)

Airport stops never count!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Don't get around much...*

*U. S. Cities:* 
New York City
Los Angeles
San Francisco*
Atlanta
Seattle
Las Vegas
San Diego
Oakland
San Jose
Berkeley
Sacramento
Portland (OR)

*Other Cities:* 
Toronto
Vancouver, BC
Panama City**
Tijuana

*Live
**Born


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Dublin (born there), Belfast, London, Manchester, Liverpool, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Brussels, Paris, Nancy, Strasbourg, Luxembourg, Metz, Tours, Cherbourg, Bordeaux, Nice, Monacco, Barcelona, Valencia, Granada, Seville, Vigo, San Sebastien, Lisbon, Porto, Hiedleberg, Prague, Hammamet (Tunisia), Kuala Lumpur, Miri, Terrenganu, Narathiwat, Osaka, Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne, Canberra, Sydney (lucky to live in one of the world's greatest cities!), LA, San Francisco....and plenty more to come.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I have been to pretty much every major European city (mostly western Europe though). Here's the overseas ones:

North America:
New York City, USA
Jersey City, USA
Toronto, Canada
Vancouver, Canada (will stay there for 13 weeks next year).

Central America:
Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic
Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic

Asia:
Sharjah, UAE
Bangkok, Thailand
Chiang Mai, Thailand
Surat Thani, Thailand
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Ho Chi Minh City/Saigon, Viet Nam
Nha Trang, Viet Nam

To be visited January-April '06:
Moscow, Russia
UlaanBataar, Mongolia
Beijing, China
Nanjing, China
Hangzhou, China
Shanghai, China
Xi'an, China
Guangzhou, China
Shenzhen, China
Hong Kong, China
Kunming, China
Hanoi, Viet Nam
Vientianne, Laos
(Singapore)


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, in my case overseas means outside of Europe...

America:
--------

New York
Wash DC
Durham
Memphis
Nashville
New Orleans
Atlanta
Orlando
Miami
Seattle
San Francisco
LA
Phoenix
Las Vegas

Toronto
Montreal
Quebec
Ottawa
Vancouver

Asia
----

Tokyo
Singapore
Hongkong
Jakarta 
Denpasar

Australia
--------
Brisbane
Melbourne
Sydney
Adelaide
Cairns


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

U.K.
London
Manchester
Bristol
Oxford
Birmingham
Newcastle
Edinbrugh
Glasgow

NETHERLANDS
the hague
amsterdam
rotterdam
maastricht
leiden

BELGIUM
brussels
antwerp
leige

FRANCE
Paris
Marseille
Nice

GERMANY
Bonn
Essen
Frankfurt Am Main
Munich

SWITZERLAND
Bern
Geneva
Zurich

AUSTRIA
Vienna
Innsbruck
Graz

SLOVENIA
Ljubljana

HUNGARY
Budapest

SLOVAKIA
Bratislava

CZECH REP.
Prague

ITALY
Milan
Venice
Pisa
Florence
Rome

LUXEMBOURG

VATICAN CITY

CROATIA
Split
Pula
Rijeka
Zagreb
Dubrovnik

BOSNIA HERCEGOVINA
Bihac
Banja Luka
Sarajevo
Tuzla
Zenica
Mostar

UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
Dubai

MALAYSIA
Penang
Alor Setar
Ipoh
Kuala Lumpur
Kota Bahru
Seremban
Melaka
Johor Baru

BRUNEI
Bandar seri begawan

SINGAPORE

INDONESIA
Jakarta
Surabaya
Jogjakarta

AUSTRALIA
Sydney
Brisbane
Canberra


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

*Europe: *(+ denotes those cities that I stayed for more than 5 days)

Switzerland:
Basel, Winterthur, Zurich, Andelfingen, Luzern, Schaffhausen

France:
Paris, Mulhouse, Strasbourg

Germany:
Frankfurt Am Main+, Freiburg+, Stuttgart+, Reutlingen, Offenburg, Karlsruhe+, Pforzheim, Darmstadt, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen+, Heidelberg, Kaiserslautern, Ulm, Heilbronn, Munich+, Regensburg+, Augsburg, Rosenheim, Flensburg

England:
London(Heathrow)

Austria:
Vienna+, Salzburg+

Denmark:
Copenhagen, Aarhus, Aalborg, Odense, Aabernaa, Viborg, Silkeborg

Sweden:
Malmo, Lund, Stockholm+, Vasteras, Uppsala, Goteborg+, Helsingborg, Angelholm, Halmstad, Falkenberg, Varberg, Kungsbacka, Stenungsund, Trollhattan, Uddevalla, Vanersborg+

Finland:
Helsinki, Espoo

Norway:
Oslo

Asia:
Hong Kong

*
North America:
*

Southern half of US:
Denver, SF

Northwest US:
Seattle, Billings, Miles City

North-Central/Northeast US:
Some towns and major cities in MN, ND and WI.
Aberdeen, SD.
Pierre, SD.
Sioux City
Sioux Falls
Mitchell
Vermillion
Lincoln, NE.
Des Moines-Ankeny, IA. +
Marshalltown, IA.
Mason City-Clear Lake, IA.+
Waterloo-Cedar Falls, IA.
Cedar Rapids, IA.+
Marquette, MI.
Detroit, MI.
Boston-Cambridge, MA.
Springfield-Holyoke, MA.
Worcester, MA.
Gloucester, MA.
Lynn, MA.
NYC.
Chicago

Alaska:
Anchorage-Eagle River-Knik
Fairbanks+
Skagway


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Outside Europe:

Canada: Montréal, Québec, Trois-Rivières.
Turkey: Izmir, Antalya, Alanya, Pamukkale, Efes, Aydin and some other place at the south shore and between Izmir and Antalya.

And other overseas to me  :
England: Canterbury, Hastings, Chichester, London, Brentwood, Oxford, Stratford-upon-Avon, Coventry, Dover.
Wales: Newport, Cardiff, Aberystwyth, and some other in the region.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

xantarcx said:


> Sweden:
> Vanersborg+


What the hell did you do in Vänersborg for 5 days?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is all of the cities I have been in so far (not counting airport layovers).

*Argentina:*
Buenos Aires
Mendoza
San Juan

*Canada:*
Hamilton
Montreal
Toronto
Victoria

*Colombia:*
Bogota
Cartagena

*Ecuador:*
Quito

*France:*
Paris

*Ireland:*
Dublin

*Italy:*
Florence
Rome

*Mexico:*
Matamoros

*Spain:*
Madrid

*United Kingdom:*
Bath
Edinburgh
London


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I've Been to a lot of places but here are the main ones...

Europe:
London
Barcelona
Paris
Nice
Rome
Naples
Moscow
Reykjavik 

North America:
New York City
Los Angeles 
Las Vegas


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*DENMARK*

Copenhagen 
Helsingør
Præstø
Fredrikshavn
Silkeborg
Grenå
Skagen
Ålborg
Århus
Horsens
Kolding

*NORWAY*

Oslo

*FINLAND*

Helsinki
Porvoo
Kotka

*GERMANY*

Lübeck
Hamburg 
Berlin (East) in 1987
Erfurt
Karl-Marx Stadt
Dresden
Cologne 
Aachen
Mannheim
Soltau 
Heidelberg
Bad Neustadt
Miltenberg
Göttingen
Wurzburg
Munich 



*NETHERLANDS*

Medemblick 
Epen 
Gulpen 
Maastricht 
Heerlen 

*BELGIUM*

Sippenaeken 

*FRANCE*

Paris 
Nice 
Vias
Agde 
Beziers 


*SWITZERLAND*

Basel 
Zurich 


*U.K.*

London 


*ITALY*

Milan 
Venice 
Verona 
Porto Maurizio 
Diano Marina 
Peschiera del Garda 
Desenzano 

*SPAIN*

Barcelona 

*ESTONIA*

Tallinn
Paldiski
Narva 

*LATVIA*

Riga
Sigulda 

*POLAND*

Gdynia
Warsaw 

*UKRAINE*

Lvov 


*RUSSIA*

St Petersburg
Sosnovij Bor 
Vyborg
Novgorod
Petrozawodsk
Moscow
Ivanovo
Oryol
Kursk
Volgograd
Nizhnij Novgorod
Jekaterinburg
Penza

All cities above visited with either car/train/ferry

except Riga, Latvia which I reached with a SAS flight from Stockholm Arlanda

not counting swedish cities, because the list would be too long.



unoh said:


> Paris (many many black people)
> 
> Oslo (the most expensive, viking ship)


I agree on Paris, dare I say too much black people ?? ..and yes Oslo is expensive. Also Oslo is a bit off track to visit if you don't fly.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

error


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Born Stade, germany

Europe (without germany):
Paris
London
Rome
Venice
Palma de Malle
Las Palmas
Bordeaux
Prague
Salzburg
Antwerp
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Valetta

Oversea
Shanghai
Singapore
KL
Bankok
Shaweng Beach
Taman Negara


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Russia (St. Petersburg, Moscow)
France (Paris) - wasn't able to explore the city
Turkey (Istanbul)
Bulgaria (Sofia)
Thailand (Phuket, Bangkok)
Malaysia (Johor Bahru, Kuala Lumpur)
Indonesia (Bintan)
Singapore
Philippines 
South China (Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Huizhou)

Mostly business trips. 

I'll rank my top 4:

1. Hong Kong - modern and vibrant city. Nice infrastructures and you can have nature escape in the nearby areas like Victoria Peak. 
2. Singapore - also modern city with great (if not the greatest) infrastructure. Urban garden and parks are all over the place. 
3. Saint Petersburg - looks more european than being russian city. Many tourist attractions, I like Peterhoff the most. 
4. Bangkok - Thai friendliness are superb. Malls are huge and everything is cheap.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not counting UK cities and lots of small places....

Ireland

Dublin

France

Calais
Lille
Paris
Reims
Chartres
Caen
Limoges
La Rochelle
Angouleme
Cognac
Bordeaux
Biarritz
Perpignan
Avignon
Arles
Barbezieux-St Hilaire

Spain 

Barcelona
Murcia
Granada
Malaga
La Linea/Gibraltar
Cadiz
Seville
Oviedo
Santander
Bilbao
San Sebastian

Portugal

Faro
Funchal

Belgium

Bruxelles
Brugge
Ghent

Netherlands

Amsterdam

Germany

Cologne
Koblenz

Denmark

Copenhagen
Odense

Switzerland

Saas-Fee

Austria

Kitzbuhel
Lienz

Italy

Rome
Trieste
Innichen
Cortina d'Ampezzo

Slovenia

Ljubljana
Maribor

Croatia

Dubrovnik
Orebić

Bosnia-Hercegovina

Mostar

Montenegro

Kotor
Cetinje

Bulgaria

Sofia

USA

New York
Annapolis
Washington DC
Roanoke, VA
Boone, NC
Memphis
Clarksdale, MS
New Orleans
Galveston, TX
Austin
San Antonio
Presidio
El Paso
Tuba City, AZ
Las Vegas
Stockton, CA
San Francisco
Los Angeles

Mexico

Ciudad Juarez

Fiji

Nadi
Suva
Levuka

Australia

Sydney
Batlow
Albury-Wodonga
Shepparton
Mildura
Adelaide
Canberra
Brisbane
Townsville
Cairns

Thailand

Bangkok
Hua Hin
Koh Samui

Malaysia

Georgetown
Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Barcelona
Paris
Lille
Valletta
Toronto
Dublin
Toulouse

Going to Stockholm this year


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

London, New York, Miami, Orlando, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Salt Lake City, Melbourne, Adelaide, Male, Rio de Janeiro, Natal.


----------



## Sebastianek (Mar 20, 2009)

In the Americas: New-York & Los Angeles (USA) Montreal (Canada) Punta Cana (Dominican rep) Fort-de-France (Martinique) Castries (Ste Lucia)

In Asia: Pekin (China) Tokyo (Japan) Taipei (Taiwan) Singapore and Hong-Kong, Bangkok & Pattaya (Thailand) Seoul (Korea)

In Africa: Marrakesh (Morocco) Tunis & Hammamet (Tunisia)

In Europe: London & Plymouth (England) Edinburgh (Scotland) Munster, Bielefeld & Osnabruck (Germany) Copenhagen (Denmark) Amsterdam, the Hague & Rotterdam (Holland) Brussels (Belgium) Prague (Czech rep) Budapest (Hungary) Vienna (Austria) Geneva (Switzerland) Rome, Turin, Lecce & Verona (Italy) Durres (Albania) Athens (Greece) Tel-Aviv (Israel) Madrid, Barcelona, Palma & Seville (Spain) Lisbon (Portugal)

and in France (where I live) I visited Paris, Lyon, Grenoble, Marseille, Bordeaux, Toulon, Montpellier, Toulouse, Clermont-F, Perpignan, St. Etienne, Nantes, Dijon, Le Havre, Bastia, Lorient among others...

Gosh ! I just realized that I travelled a lot actually...


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

London
Manchester
Brighton
Barcelona
Palma de Mallorca
Milan
Brecsia
Verona
Venice
Catania
Nicosia
Limossol
Cairo
Singapore(only landed there)
Sydney
Adelaide
Alice Springs
New York City
Chicago
Orlando
Toronto
Niagra Falls
Kingston (ONT)
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City
Calgary
Kamloops
Vancouver
Victoria(BC)


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Just getting started...

i've been to only 8 US states and 1 Canadian province. I'm hoping to go visit Europe and Asia soon..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

As one can see from the list, travelling is obviously my favorite hobby 

*Europe:*

*Austria:* Bregenz, Graz, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Linz, Salzburg, Vienna

*Belgium:* Antwerp, Bruges, Brussels, Ghent, Leuven, Liege, Mechelen

*Bulgaria:* Sofia

*Croatia:* Rijeka, Zagreb

*Czech Republic:* Prague

*Denmark:* Arhus, Copenhagen

*Finland:* Helsinki

*France:* Colmar, Lyon, Nancy, Nice, Metz, Montpellier, Mulhouse, Paris, Strasbourg, Versailles

*Germany:* Aachen, Augsburg, Bamberg, Berlin, Bochum, Bonn, Bremen, Cologne, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Duesseldorf, Erfurt, Essen, Frankfurt, Freiburg, Hamburg, Hannover, Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Kassel, Kiel, Koblenz, Leipzig, Ludwigshafen, Luebeck, Mainz, Mannheim, Munich, Muenster, Nuremberg, Osnabrueck, Pforzheim, Potsdam, Regensburg, Rostock, Saarbruecken, Stuttgart, Trier, Ulm, Wiesbaden, Wuppertal, Wuerzburg

*Greece:* Athens, Heraklion, Rhodes, Thessaloniki

*Hungary:* Budapest
*
Ireland:* Dublin
*
Italy:* Catania, Florence, Milan, Palermo, Pisa, Rome, Siracusa, Trieste, Turin, Udine, Venice, Verona
*
Liechtenstein:* Vaduz

*Luxembourg:* Luxembourg City
*
Monaco:* Monaco

*Netherlands:* Alkmaar, Almere, Amersfoort, Amsterdam, Arnheim, Bergen op Zoom, Breda, Delft, Den Bosch, Den Haag, Deventer, Dordrecht, Eindhoven, Goes, Gouda, Groningen, Haarlem, Hoorn, Kampen, Leiden, Maastricht, Middelburg, Nijmegen, Rotterdam, Tilburg, Utrecht, Vlissingen, Zwolle

*Poland:* Szczecin

*Portugal:* Faro, Lisbon, Porto, Sintra

*Slovakia:* Bratislava

*Slovenia:* Ljubljana

*Sweden:* Malmo, Stockholm

*Switzerland:* Basel, Bern, Geneva, Lausanne, Zurich
*
Spain:* Barcelona, Cadiz, Cordoba, Granada, Madrid, Palma de Mallorca, Sevilla, Toledo, Valencia
*
United Kingdom:* Edinburgh, Glasgow, London
*
Vatican City*


*North/Central America:*


*Canada:* Niagara Falls, Toronto

*Mexico:* Acapulco, Guadalajara, Mexico City, Puebla, Tijuana, Veracruz 

*USA:* Baltimore, Boston, Buffalo, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, Fort Lauderdale, Jersey City, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Madison, Miami, Milwaukee, New York, Oakland, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Pittsburgh, San Diego, San Francisco, San Jose, St. Petersburg, Tampa, Washington


*Africa: *

*Egypt:* Alexandria, Aswan, Cairo, Gize, Luxor
*
Morocco:* Azrou, Casablanca, Fes, Marrakech, Meknes, Ouarzazate, Rabat

*South Africa:* Bloemfontein, Cape Town Durban, Johannesburg, Port Elizabeth, Pretoria 

*Asia:*

*Cambodia:* Siem Reap

*China:* Beijing, Chengdu, Chongqing, Dalian, Guangzhou, Guilin, Hangzhou, Hefei, Hong Kong, Macau, Nanjing, Ningbo, Qingdao, Shanghai, Shaoxing, Shenzhen, Suzhou, Wuhan, Wuxi, Xian, Yangshuo, Zhujiajiao
*
Japan:* Dazaifu, Fukuoka, Himeji, Hiroshima, Inuyama, Kamakura, Kobe, Kyoto, Nagoya, Nara, Okayama, Osaka, Tokyo, Yokohama

*Laos:* Luang Prabang, Vientiane

*Malaysia:* Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya

*Philippines:* Makati, Manila, Pasig,

*Singapore:* Singapore

*Taiwan:* Banciao, Changhua, Hsinchu, Hualien, Kaohsiung, Keelung, Lugang, Puli, Taichung, Tainan, Taipei, Taoyuan

*Thailand:* Ayutthaya, Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai, Lopburi, Phuket, Sukhothai

*Turkey:* Istanbul, Izmir, Kayseri

*Vietnam: *Da Nang, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City, Hoi An, Hue, Ninh Binh


*Oceania:*
*
Australia:* Adelaide, Alice Springs, Brisbane, Cairns, Canberra, Gold Coast, Hobart, Launceton, Mackay, Melbourne, Mount Isa, Rockingham, Sunshine Coast, Sydney, Townsville

*New Zealand:* Auckland, Christchurch, Dunedin, Hastings, Invercargill, Napier, Nelson, New Plymouth, Palmerston North, Queenstown, Rotorua, Waganui, Wellington



Cities that will be added until the end of April:

*India:* Agra, Delhi, Hyderabad, Jaipur, Jodhpur, Kolkata, Mumbai, Udaipur, Varanasi


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Wow


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*Russia*
Moscow(so home)
St.Petersburg
Taganrog
Rostov-on-Don
Smolensk
Gagarin

*Belarus*
Osipovichi
Minsk
Mogilev
Brest 
Bobruisk
Slutsk
Tolochin 

*Ukraine*
Kharkiv only 

*Georgia*
Tbilisi
Batumi

*Kasakhstan*
Rudny
Kostanai

*Poland *
Terespol
Minsk-Mazovecki
Warsaw

*Germany*
Hamburg
Flensburg

*Turkey*
Antalya

*Spain*
Malaga


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Europe:* Paris, Lille, Geneva, Brussels, Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Cordoba, Sevilla, Malaga, Palma, Las Palmas, Heraklion, Budapest, Zurich, Innsbruck

*South America:* Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte

*North America:* New York


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Im a 16 year old Canadian... Dont blame me for missing out

Canada:
Toronto(GTA) Montreal(metro)
Barrie Halifax
Sudbury Ottawa
Niagara Falls Quebec City
London Vancouver(LM) 
Guelph/Cambridge Calgary
Waterloo/Kitchener Nanaimo 
Windsor Victoria
Kingston Fredricton
Hamilton Moncton
Trois Riviere Saint John
Charlottetown

U.S.A:
Detroit
Buffalo
Toledo
Cleveland
Erie
Atlanta(airport)
Orlando


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Reply:*

*ASIA*

People's Republic of China
> Beijing
> Shanghai
> Suzhou
> Xiamen
> Shenzhen
> Hong Kong
> Macau

Republic of Korea
> Seoul
> Incheon (Seoul-Incheon International Airport)

Japan
> Tokyo
> Yokohama
> Chiba City (Tokyo-Narita Airport)

Thailand
> Bangkok
> Phuket

Federated States of Malaysia
> Kuala Lumpur
> Putrajaya
> Johor Bahru

Republic of Singapore
> Singapore

Brunei Darusalam
> Bandar Seri Begawan
> Kuala Belait

Socialist Republic of Vietnam
> Hanoi
> Ho Chi Minh City
> *town at Halong Bay

*OCEANIA*

Australia
> Sydney
> Brisbane
> Goldcoast

New Zealand
> Auckland


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Excluding England & Wales (and also excluding places such as Montpellier, where I saw nothing beyond the inside of a railway station)


*Scotland*
Glasgow, Edinburgh, Livingston

*Ireland*
Dublin

*France*
Paris, Monaco, Calais, La Rochelle (+ other towns of the west coast, but I was only a nipper when I was there)

*Belgium*
Brussels

*Spain*
Madrid, Barcelona, Girona, Seville, Cordoba, Bilbao (+ other places nearby I went to as a kid)

*Italy*
Rome, Pisa, Milan

*Germany*
Berlin, Hamburg, Leipzig, Dresden, Hanover, Cologne, Koblenz, Dusseldorf, Duisburg, Dortmund, Frankfurt, Ulm, Heidelberg, Stuttgart, Wiesbaden, Offenbach, Aschaffenberg, Bamberg, Nuremburg, Munich, Meonchengladbach, Aachen, Kaiserslautern, Rothenburg ob der Tauber

*Netherlands*
Amsterdam, Alkmaar, Utrecht, Nijmegen, Eindhoven

*Austria*
Vienna, Salzburg

*Poland*
Warsaw, Krakov

*Czech Republic*
Prague, Ceske Budejovice, Ceske Krumlov, Kutna Hora, Sedlec

*Slovakia*
Bratislava

*Hungary*
Budapest

*Greece*
Athens

*Denmark*
Copenhagen

*Sweden*
Malmo, Stockholm, Gefle, Borlänge

*Finland*
Helsinki, Tampere

*Estonia*
Tallinn

*Latvia*
Riga

*Russia*
Moscow, St Petersburg

*Turkey*
Istanbul


*North America

Canada*
Toronto, Montreal

*USA*
New York, Washington DC, Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego, Chicago, Niagara, Rochester, Boston


*Australia*
Melbourne, Geelong, Ballarat, Sydney, Brisbane, Gold Coast, Adelaide, Alice Springs, Uluru, Perth, Fremantle.


*Asia*

*Japan*
Tokyo, Osaka, Himeji, Hiroshima, Kyoto, Nara, Nikko, Fukuoka, Tosu, Kumomoto, Hikone, Yokohama, Kobe, Okayama, Kurashiki, Fuji, Urawa, Saitama, Nagoya, Kamakura

*Hong Kong*
Hong Kong

*Thailand*
Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Phuket, Koh Samui, Pattaya, Si Racha, Ayuttaya, Bang Pa-In, Lamphun, Lop Buri

*Cambodia*
Siem Reap, Phnom Penh

*Singapore*
Singapore


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Europe*

*Holland*
Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Maastricht, Hilversum, Almaar, Utrecht, Groningen, Apeldoorn, Breda, Leiden, The Hague, Eindhoven, Tilburg, Arnhem, Nijmegen, Leeuwarden, Hoorn, Dordrecht, Lelystad, Enschede, Haarlem, Gouda, Amersfoort, Almere, Delft

*Belgium*
Antwerpen, Brugge, Gent, Brussels, Aachen

*Germany*
Cologne, Berlin, Frankfurt, Munich, Dusseldoft, Kassel, Stuttgart, Aachen, Nuremberg, Hannover, Osnabruck

*Poland*
Warsaw

*France*
Paris, Lyon, Bordeaux

*Switzerland*
Zurich, Bern, Basel, Geneva, Lausanne, Lucerne

*Spain*
Madrid, Barcelona

*Italy*
Rome, Naples, Amalfi

*Austria*
Vienna

*Hungary*
Budapest

*Romania*
Bucharest, Brasov

*Czech Rep.*
Prague, Ceske Krumlov

*Denmark*
Copenhagen

*Sweden*
Stockholm

*Norway*
Oslo

*UK*
London, Edinburg, Glasgow

*Vatican City*

*Turkey*
Istanbul

*North America*

*USA*
Los Angeles

*Canada*
Vancouver

*South America*

*Argentina*
Buenos Aires

*Middle East*

*UAE*
Dubai

*Asia*

*Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Johor Bahru, Penang, Melaka, Ipoh, Seremban, Kuantan, Kuala Terengganu, Kota Bahru, Alor Setar, LAngkawi, Kota Kinabalu, Kuching, Shah Alam, Putrajaya

*Pakistan*
Karachi
*
India*
New Delhi, Mumbai

*China*
Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Hong Kong

*Taiwan*
Taipei

*Japan
*
Tokyo, Osaka

*South Korea*
Seoul

*Thailand*
Bangkok, Phuket

*Cambodia*
Siem Reap

*Indonesia*
Medan, Bali, Jakarta

*Singapore*
Singapore

*Oceania*

*Australia*
Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, Darwin

*New Zealand*
Aucland

*Africa*

*South Africa*
Joburg, Cape Town


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I split my time overseas and in the US, so I'll just name both.

USA- Honolulu, San Francisco, San Diego(home town), Seattle, Portland, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, New York, Charleston, Jacksonville, Atlanta, Miami, Tampa, Orlando, Raleigh (where I live), Charlotte, Washington DC, Richmond, New York, Boston, Baltimore, Virginia beach, Norfolk, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Chicago, Louisville, Minneapolis, Detroit, Nashville. And many more smaller cities. 

Canada- Vancouver, Toronto, and within 40 minutes of Montreal haha

Europe- Budapest (my mother's hometown), Paris, Bordeux, Lyon, Toulouse, Brussels, London, Amsterdam, Zurich, Genoa, Venice, Rome, Florence, Naples, Copenhagen, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt, Bremen, Dusseldorf, Marburg, Darmstadt, Stuttgart, Munich, Nuremburg, Berlin, Ingolstadt, Krakow, Wroclaw, Warsaw, Vienna, Zagreb, Rjeka, Prague, Dresden, Luxembourg City, and more that i can't remember. 

Asia- Tokyo, Tel Aviv.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Rapid said:


> Not Much       but, i wanna do impressions too
> 
> -Toronto (possible most liberal city in North America, great skyline)
> -Montreal (french! preserved old french culture in some areas)
> ...


You really just said NYC was unsafe? I realize this is 7 years old, but that's absurd. I've been to every, borough, and I've been DEEP in the Bronx, and I've never felt unsafe in NYC. Come on, if you feel unsafe in NYC, living in toronto must be a nightmare.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Does Toronto have a higher violent crime rate than NYC?


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> Does Toronto have a higher violent crime rate than NYC?


No, but I'm sure if you rule out the flatlands of Brooklyn, and the bad areas of the Bronx and Northern Manhattan, that NYC would be lower than most of Toronto. The fact is NYC looks about the same as Toronto, and we are basing this solely off of looks. Ive been to Toronto and I felt more scared there than in NYC, granted I never felt unsafe in either.

New York does have significantly less break-ins than Toronto though.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

royal rose1 said:


> You really just said NYC was unsafe? I realize this is 7 years old, but that's absurd. I've been to every, borough, and I've been DEEP in the Bronx, and I've never felt unsafe in NYC. Come on, if you feel unsafe in NYC, living in toronto must be a nightmare.


Must admit I've never really felt unsafe in NYC, not even in the 70's on my first visit there, but I've always stayed mid-town which is of course an affluent area. Having said that, I do a hell of a lot of walking, including up beyond Central Park to St.John the Devine Cathedral. The two cities in the U.S. I have felt most unsafe in are Philadelphia and believe it or not San Francisco in some areas not far from Union Square. Unlike NYC I would not walk around Philadelphia at night.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> Must admit I've never really felt unsafe in NYC, not even in the 70's on my first visit there, but I've always stayed mid-town which is of course an affluent area. Having said that, I do a hell of a lot of walking, including up beyond Central Park to St.John the Devine Cathedral. The two cities in the U.S. I have felt most unsafe in are Philadelphia and believe it or not San Francisco in some areas not far from Union Square. Unlike NYC I would not walk around Philadelphia at night.


Really? I've walked around Philly at night and felt perfectly fine. I think Philly really gets a bad rap, it's such a nice city, downtown feels completely safe to me. I just hate all the homeless people. I didn't feel so much in danger in San Francisco either. It's a beautiful city, admittedly it has some sketchy areas. I think the "black areas" around Union Square can be particularly uninviting. 

For me the worst cities are LA, Memphis, and Baltimore. I didn't so much feel unsafe in Baltimore as much as just uncomfortable, with all the homeless constantly pestering me, eghhh. I think Boston has done the best job making you feel safe and keeping it's homeless rates low. I have never felt unsafe or endangered in Boston ANYWHERE. Likewise in NYC, I literally biked through the flatlands of Brooklyn, Harlem, Washington heights, and many other "dangerous areas" and I never felt scared. I was even in Washington Heights at night time haha, considered taboo by many.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

many European cities, but i live in Europe so these don't count. Other than that:

Dubai
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur

that was a heck of a trip :cheers:


----------



## nthbeach (Feb 29, 2008)

*Australia*
Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Newcastle
Canberra
Wollongong
Sunshine Coast
Cairns
Albury
Broken Hill

*Austria*
Vienna
Innsbruck
Salzburg

*China*
Hong Kong

*Czech Republic*
Prague
Pilzen

*Germany*
Berlin
Munich
Frankfurt
Nuremburg
Heidleberg

*Hungary*
Budapest
Gyor

*Malaysia*
Kuala Lumper

*New Zealand*
Auckland
Christchurch
Wellington
Hamilton
Dunedin
Rotorua
Whangarie
Timaru
Queenstown
+many more

*Slovakia*
Bratislava

*Switzerland*
Zurich
Bern
Basil
Lucerne

*Vanautu*
Port Vila

Also been to New Calendonia and Liechtenstein but no cities.
Before end of 2012 will be to
San Francisco, Las Vegas, New York, Philidelphia and Bangkok.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Me (i'm from Venezuela): 

*USA*
Los Angeles
Houston
Atlanta
San Diego
Ontario
Redlands
San Bernarndino
Palm Springs

*UK*
London
Sudbury

*PANAMA*
Panama City

*COSTA RICA*
San Jose

*HONDURAS*
Tegucigalpa

*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*
Santo Domingo

*ARUBA*
Oranjestad


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*SPAIN*
- Malaga
- Torremolinos
- Fuengirola
- Santa Cruz de Tenerife


*FRANCE*
- Paris
- Lille
- Calais
- Cherbourg


*UAE*
- Dubai


*KENYA*
- Nairobi
- Mombasa

*MALAWI*
- Lilongwe
- Blantyre

*USA*
- New York
- Boston
- Philadelphia
- Baltimore
- Washington DC
- Detroit
- Richmond
- Charlotte
- Atlanta
- San Antonio
- Miami
- Orlando
- Fort Myers


----------



## t0t0 (Aug 26, 2011)

I´ve been in: 

England =London, Oxford, Bournemouth
France= Paris
Curacao=Willemstad
Panama= Panama City
Spain= Madrid-Barcelona
I must travel more.. =)


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Europe
UK-London, Reading, Cambridge, Oxford, Bristol, Sidmouth, Torquay, Brighton, Ely, Birmingham, Nottingham, Cheltenham, Exeter, Huntingdon, Edinburgh and Glasgow.

Ireland-Dublin

Austria- a small town next to Alps

France-Paris

Holland-Amsterdam

Spain-Madrid

Italy-Milan, Venice and Roma

Asia

China-many cities from my country

Thailand-Chiangmai, Bangkok

Laos-Luang prabang, Vientiane

Malaysia-KL

Singapore

Oceania

Australia-Perth, Melbourne, Sidney, Gold Coast.


----------



## Ruben.. (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm 18 years old and i'm quite grateful that I already visited that many cities. By the way, i'm from the Netherlands.

*Austria:* Innsbruck, Kaprun, Pertisau

*Belgium: * Antwerp, Bruges, Brussels, Eupen, Genk, Ghent, Hasselt, Huy, Liege, Oostende, Oudenaarde, Spa, Tongres,

*France:* Aix-en-Provence, Angoulême, Apt, Argeles-sur-Mer, Autun, Avallon, Avignon, Beaugency, Beaune, Bergerac, Béziers, Blois, Brignoles, Cannes, Carpentras, Chalon-sûr-Saône, Chinon, Cognac, Dijon, Draguignan, La Rochelle, Montpellier, Nîmes, Orange, Orléans, Paris, Perpignan, Sainte-Tropez, Strasbourg, Tournus, Tours, and some other small villages

* Germany: * Aachen, Cologne, Bad Wimpfen, Heidelberg, Heillbronn, Monschau Schwäbisch Hall, Trier, Sinsheim, Stuttgart

* Greece: * Aegina, Athens, Corinthe, Delphi, Epidauros, Heraklion, Mycene, Nafplio, Numea, Olympia

* Ireland: * Dublin, Dun Laoghaire

* Italy: * Aosta, Assisi, Cortona, Empoli, Firenze, Lucca, Milano, Montecatini Terme, Monteriggioni, Montepulciano, Perugia, Pisa, Pistoia, San Gimignano, San Miniato, Siena, Venezia, Volterra

* Netherlands: * Alkmaar, Amsterdam, Arnhem, Breda, Delft, Den Bosch, Den haag, Eindhoven, Heerlen, Leiden, Maastricht, Middelburg, Roermond, Rotterdam, Tilburg, Utrecht, Vlissingen, Zwolle and a lot more small villages

* Switzerland: * Zurich

* Spain: * Barcelona, Blanes, Figueres, Girona, Palma de Mallorca, Tossa de Mar

* Turkey: * Belek, Antalya

* United Kingdom: * Durham, Filey, Newcastle upon Tyne, Whitby, York


----------



## Fabio_l (May 26, 2012)

*Brazil:* (quoting only the largest)
Curitiba
Florianópolis
São Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Belo Horizonte
Salvador
Vitória
Natal
Maceió
Porto Alegre
Brasilia

*Argentina*
Buenos Aires

*Canada*
Toronto
Montreal

*USA*
Chicago
New York
Boston

*Europe*
Berlin
Paris
Amsterdam
London
Dusseldorf
Prague


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never seen an ocean, let alone been overseas. :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Does Toronto have a higher violent crime rate than NYC?


He felt less safe in Toronto than New York due to Toronto's higher proportion of visible minorities. NYC's homicide rate is double Toronto's. Toronto's robbery rate is lower as well. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Toronto


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

*only major cities*

Europe: 
a lot of places in Germany, Salzburg, Zuerich, Rome, Florence, Venice, Madrid, Paris, Marseille, Lyon, Luxemburg, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag, Brussels, London, Oslo, Cracow, Warszawa, Bratislava, Tirana, Athens, Istanbul, Minsk, Moscow, Rostov na Donu, Sotschi

North America: 
Indianapolis, Chicago, New York, Orlando, Tampa, San Francisco, Seattle, San Diego, Salt Lake City, Denver

Latin America: 
Tegucigalpa, Managua

Africa: 
Casablanca, Tetouan, Meknes, Agadir, Laayoune, Cairo, Luxor, Nouadhibou, Nouakchott, Conakry, Bamako, Accra, Yaounde, Ndjamena, Kinshasa, Luanda, Kigali, Maputo, Adis Abeba, Tripolis, Khartum, Juba

Asia: 
Shanghai, Beijing, Hongkong, Chengdu, Xian, Harbin, Shenyang, Nanjing, Hangzhou, Urumqi, Lhasa, Qingdao, Ulaanbaatar, Cebu, Bangkok, Vientiane, Saigon, Hanoi, Phnom Penh, (Istanbul)

Never been to Australie, the South American continent, Australia and although I am German, I never saw Vienna, Prgaue and Budapest in 3D


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> *only major cities*
> 
> Europe:
> a lot of places in Germany, Salzburg, Zuerich, Rome, Florence, Venice, Madrid, Paris, Marseille, Lyon, Luxemburg, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag, Brussels, London, Oslo, Cracow, Warszawa, Bratislava, Tirana, Athens, Istanbul, Minsk, Moscow, Rostov na Donu, Sotschi
> ...


Been to Vienna, Prague and Budapest still missing. Anybody else been in a city?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

You make the long trip to Latin America and you went to Managua and Tegucigalpa? Random.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Not considering small cities or towns. (just in special cases)

*Chile*

Santiago
Valparaiso
Viña del Mar

*Argentina*

Buenos Aires
Mendoza

*Uruguay*

Montevideo
Colonia

*Ecuador*

Guayaquil

*Colombia*

Bogota

*Dominican Republic*

Santo Domingo
Punta Cana

*Panama*

Panama City

*USA*

Miami
San Francisco
Los Angeles
New York
Chicago
Denver
Atlanta
Salt Lake City
Park City
Vale
Aspen
Boston
Washington DC

*Canada*

Toronto

*Spain*

Madrid
Barcelona
Tenerife
Toledo

*France*

Paris
Lille
Lyon
Nize

*Italy*

Milano
Roma
Genoa
Napoli
Firenze

*UK*

Londom

*Benelux*

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Brussels
Brugges
Luxembourg

*Germany*

Dusseldorf
Bonn
Cologne
Frankfort
Munchem

*Sweden*

Stockholm
Molmo

*Morrocco*

Marrakech
Aghadir

*Greece*

Athens

*Turkey*

Istambul


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Brazil *(only the largest cities)

Belém
Manaus
São Luís
Teresina
Fortaleza
Recife
Salvador
Brasília
Goiânia
Belo Horizonte
Rio de Janeiro
São Paulo
Porto Alegre

*Uruguay*

Montevideo
Punta del Este

*Argentina*

Buenos Aires
San Carlos Bariloche

*USA*

Miami
Atlanta
Jacksonville
Orlando
Tampa

*Portugal*

Lisboa
Porto


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ Brazil is not overseas for you.


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Im From The United States


*CANADA*
Toronto
Montreal 
Halifax
*UAE*
Dubai
Abu Dhabi
Sharjah
*INDIA*
Bangalore
Kanyakumari
Mysore
Mumbai
Madurai
*CHILE*
Santiago
Valparaiso
Temuco
Puerto Montt
Valdivia
Osorno
Aisen
Punta Arenas
*MEXICO*
Cancun
*EUROPEAN UNION*
Frankurt
Berlin
Paris 
London


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

sebvill said:


> ^^ Brazil is not overseas for you.


Yep, you're right!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Outside the UK (where I'm from and live/study), I have been to:

*Republic of Ireland*:
Dublin

*France*:
Paris
Rennes
Boulogne-sur-Mer

*Germany*: 
Berlin
Cologne
Frankfurt
Munich

*Netherlands*: 
Amsterdam
Harderwijk

*Belgium*: 
Brussels

*Austria*: 
Salzburg

*Switzerland*: 
Basel

*Italy*: 
Venice
Verona
Rome

*Slovenia*: 
Ljubljana
Koper
Izola

*Canada*: 
Quebec
Montreal
Toronto
Kingston
London
Calgary
Whistler

*China*: 
Beijing
Tianjin
Chengde
Nanjing
Shanghai
Xi'an
Guilin
Nanchang
Jiujiang
Wuhan
Jingzhou
Lixian
Jishou
Zhangjiajie

*Mongolia*:
Ulaanbaatar
Kharkhorin
Tsetserleg

*North Korea*:
Pyongyang
Sariwon
Namp'o

In the next two months (before I turn 21), I am also going to Singapore, Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Lima (Peru) and Cuzco (Peru).
Also going to Nairobi and (hopefully) Dar Es Salaam at the end of the year.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Owww, so much hard travelers here around !


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

All cities with pop over 100.000 I've been to. The only city visited by airplane is Riga, Latvia. All other cities I came to by road-rail-sea

*Sweden:* Stockholm, Göteborg, Malmö, Västerås, Uppsala

*Denmark:* Copenhagen, Århus, Odense

*Norway:* Oslo

*Finland:* Helsinki

*Russia:* Moscow, St Petersburg, Jekaterinburg, Nizhnij Novgorod, Novgorod, Ivanovo, Kursk, Volgograd, Petrozawodsk, Penza

*Estonia:* Tallinn

*Latvia:* Riga

*Poland:* Gdynia, Warsaw

*Germany:* Hamburg, Hannover, Heidelberg, Aachen, Bremen, Nurnberg, Berlin, Mannheim, Munich, Cologne, Chemnitz, Dresden, Erfurt, Lubeck, Wurzburg.

*Netherlands:* Maastricht

*Ukraine:* Lviv

*Czech Republic:* Prague

*Austria:* Innsbruck, Salzburg

*Italy* Verona, Venice, Milano, Florence

*Spain* Barcelona

*France* Paris, Nice

*UK:* London

*Switzerland:* Basel, Zurich


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> In the next two months (before I turn 21), I am also going to Singapore, Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), *Lima (Peru)* and Cuzco (Peru).
> Also going to Nairobi and (hopefully) Dar Es Salaam at the end of the year.


Welcome.:cheers:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Welcome.:cheers:


Oh, thank you.  I'm flying to Lima on the 16th of August, before heading to Cuzco and trekking to Machu Picchu! 
We're then going to Lake Titicaca, then the Nazca Lines and Huacachina, before returning to Lima and flying back to London.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

London / Edinburgh / Glasgow

Rome (twice)

Amsterdam / Haarlem

Brussels / Bruges

Barcelona / Girona

Budapest 

Plovdiv / Veliko Turnovo / Balchik / Nessebar

Paris (where I now live) / Marseille (twice) / Toulon / Aix-en-Provence / Arles / Strasbourg / Amiens

All this for pleasure (half exception for Brussels). I am from Romania.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

*North East Asia:*

*China *
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Huizhou

*South Korea*
Seoul
Suwon
Incheon

*Taiwan*
Taipei
Kaohsiung
Tainan
Taoyuan
Taichung

*Hong kong* 

*South East Asia:*

*Thailand*
Bangkok
Phatum Thani
Phuket

*Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur
Johor Bahru
Penang

*Indonesia*
Batam
Bintan

*Singapore* 
-current resident

*Philippines*
Metropolitan Manila 
Baguio
Tagbilaran
...so many to mention, I was born here :lol:

*Europe:*

*France*
Paris

*Turkey*
Istanbul

*Bulgaria*
Sofia
Godech

*Romania*
Bucharest
Sinaia

*Russia*
St. Petersburg
Moscow


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

sebvill said:


> You make the long trip to Latin America and you went to Managua and Tegucigalpa? Random.


I am awfully sorry but due to lack of time and money I did not manage to travel to other countries except Nicaragua and Honduras. I suggest you to become my financier for my next travels. A friend of mine has been working in Managua in 2004 so I took the opportunity to visit him. Managua was a strange place with only one stoery buildings as a reaction to the 1973 earthquake which razed the city to its grounds. 
Tegu was a contrast, probabley the most chaotic and dense city Ive ever been to with enormous traffic and huge shantytowns. But I really enjoyed some other nice places like Leon, Bluefields, Granada and certainly Copan.


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Paris, Berlin, Copenhagen, Oslo, Bergen, Barcelona, Split, Bratislava, Vienna, Singapore, Sydney, Calgary.

Out of all the cities I've visited so far, Berlin is easily my favourite!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Alcala de Henares
Avila
Barcelona
Bilbao
Cadiz
Chefchaouen
Cordoba
Gibraltar
Granada
Jerez de la Frontera
Lisbon
Madrid
Malaga
Salamanca
San Sebastian
Segovia
Seville
Tangier
Toledo
Valencia


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Off the top of my head listing the major cities or well known places, and how many times i've been there (always vacation)

Marrakesh
Gibraltar
Raykjavik
Istanbul
Buenos Aires
Cuzco
Dublin (3)
London (3)
St. Petersburg
Krakow
Posnan
Budapest
Bratislava
Vienna
Prague
Helsinki
Oslo
Copenhagen
Stockholm (2)
Amsterdam (9)
Brussels
Berlin (3)
Munich (2)
Zurich (2)
Basel (2)
Nice
Paris (3)
Barcelona (3)
Madrid
Lisbon
Monaco
Rome (3)
Genoa 
Venice (3)
Florence (3)


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Besides Sweden I consider all counties and cities to be overseas from Norway.
In that case this should be most of them:

*Denmark*
Copenhagen
Roskilde
Aarhus
Aalborg
Fredrikshavn
Horsens
Roskilde
Esbjerg
Kolding

*Finland*
Helsinki
Espoo

*Lithuania*
Vilnius

*Latvia*
Riga

*Poland*
Warzaw
Krakow
Świnoujście
Szczecin
Gorzów Wielkopolski
Poznań
Łódź
Lublin
Wrocław

*Germany*
Berlin
Hamburg
Hannover
Kiel
Wolfsburg
Braunschweig
Lübeck
Flensburg
Rostock
Potsdam
Frankfurt am Oder

*Czech Republic*
Prague

*Hungary*
Budapest

*Turkey*
Antalya
Alanya

*Egypt*
Sharm el-Sheikh


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

*Have been to:* Stockholm, Copenhagen, Hamburg, Amsterdam, Brussels, Antwerp, Prague, London, Birmingham, Liverpool, Havana, Sydney, Melbourne, Canberra, New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, Boston, Seattle, San Francisco, Honolulu, Buffalo

*Would like to visit:* Riga, Barcelona, St. Petersburg, Budapest, Vienna, Berlin, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo


----------



## parody24 (Nov 18, 2013)

I live in the USA, so that does not count for me, but I have made it to all 50 states and every major city. Canada, all major cities, Mexico includes Acapulco, Mexico City, Puerto Vallarta.... Brazil includes Rio, Sao Paulo, Manaus, Argentina includes Beunos Aires, Bariloche, Chile includes Santiago, Valpraiso, Puerto Mont, Peru includes Lima, Cusco. . Other Latin American cities include Panama City, Cartegena, Montevideo..... As for Europe, it includes London, Manchester, Glasgow, Edinburgh, Dublin, Belfast, Paris, Nice, Lyon, Bordeaux, Montpelier, Frankfurt, Berlin, Hamburg, Munich, Vienna, Salzburg, Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, Lisbon, Athens, Santorini, Ljubljana, Skopje, Zagreb, Dubrovnick, Tiranna, Sophia, Oslo, Bergen, Stockholm, Helsinki, Minsk, Moscow, St. Petersberg, Prague, Bratislava, Budapest, Copenhagan, Amsterdam, Zurich, Lichtenstien, Rome, Venice, Milan, Florence, Naples, .... Istanbul, Ankara, Aman, Dubai, Cairo, Marakech, Casablanca, Tangiers, Capetown, Johannesburg, Durbin, Elizabethtown, .... as for Asutralia, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane. .... As for New Zealand, Auckland, Wellington, Rotarua, Christchurch, Queenstown..... as for China, Shanghai, Shenzen, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, Macau, Beijing, ... as for Vietnam, Hanoi and Siagon, ..... for Cambodia, Siem Reap..... as for India, Mumbai, New Delhi, Agra, Jodhpur, Jaipur, Udaipur as for Japan, Tokyo and Osaka, .... as for Korea, Seoul...... as for Indonesia, Jarkarta.... Singapore,.. Kaula Lumpur... as for Thailand, Bangkok, Chang Mai, Phuket,.... I think that is about it in general terms. I know I forgot a bunch of cities, but I am now very tired. I LOVE TRAVELING!!!!!


----------



## Latinboy111 (Jul 23, 2009)

just see my link below vvvv and you will know in which cities I've been.:cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

cities (outside UK):

Amsterdam, Brussels, Bruges, Luxembourg, Paris, Cologne, Aachen, Augsburg, Berlin, Munich, Bonn, Copenhagen, Hillerod, Helsingor, Stockholm, Malmo, Oslo, Helsinki, Espoo, Turku, Hameenlinna, Talinn, Madrid, Barcelona, Bologna, Mestre, Venice, Rome, Bari, Foggia, Parma, Modena, Lyon, Cannes, Marseilles, Nice, Nantes, Monaco, Ljubljana, Bled, Zurich, Geneva, Lausanne, Bern, Vienna, Linz, Athens, Thessaloniki, Patras, Prague, Bucharest, Budapest, Istanbul, Beirut, Fez, Tangier, Cairo, Moscow, Colombo, Bangkok, Ayutthaya, Siem Reap, Kuala Lumpur, Georgetown, Melaka, Singapore, Johor Bahru, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing, Hangzhou, Haikou, Wenchang, Sanya.


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Only four spring to mind: Orlando, Tampa, Clearwater (Florida, USA) & Galway (County Galway, Republic of Ireland).


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Outside of the USA:

Vancouver
Calgary
Toronto
Montreal
Mexico City
Tijuana
Ciudad Juarez
Managua
San Jose
Lima
Montevideo
Buenos Aires

London
Dublin
Edinburgh
Amsterdam
Brussels
Paris
Toulouse
Marseille
Madrid
Barcelona
Oporto
Rome
Naples
Florence
Venice
Zagreb
Munich
Riga
Helsinki
Tallinn
Krakow
Kiev
Lviv
Moscow
St. Petersburg
Tbilisi

Istanbul
Abu Dhabi
Dubai
Fez
Cairo

Delhi
Mumbai
Jaipur
Bangkok
Yangon
Ho Chi Minh City
Da Nang
Phnom Penh
Siem Reap
Kuala Lumpur
Penang
Singapore
Denpasar
Tokyo
Osaka
Kyoto
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
Seoul
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Kunming
Guilin
Hong Kong
Bishkek
Tashkent
Samarkand

(not listing the smaller places like Rarotonga, Sienna or Cancun on here, too many of those smaller places to list)

In Aug: Stockholm


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

Outside Thailand

Seoul
Hongkong
Macau
Shenzhen
Da Nang
singapore
Tokyo

Sydney
Canberra

Seattle
Portland
Detroit
Chicago
Lansing
Jackson

London
Blackpool
Manchester
Paris
Lille
Brussels
Bruges
Amsterdam


----------



## Gibdo (May 14, 2014)

Jakarta, Tokyo, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Pyongyang, Cairo, Johannesburg, Addis Ababa, San Salvador, Bogotá, Melbourne, Montréal, Los Angeles, among others


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Needless to say that travelling is my favorite hobby and I furthermore lived 7 years abroad (Sydney, Amsterdam, Shanghai, Taipei)

Outside of Germany:


*Europe:*

*Austria:* Graz, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Linz, Salzburg, Vienna
*Belgium:* Antwerp, Bruges, Brussels, Ghent, Leuven, Liege, Mechelen
*Bulgaria:* Sofia
*Croatia:* Rijeka, Zagreb
*Czech Republic:* Prague
*Denmark:* Arhus, Copenhagen
*Estonia:* Tallinn
*Finland:* Helsinki
*France:* Colmar, Lyon, Mulhouse, Metz, Montpellier, Nancy, Nice, Paris, Strasbourg, Versailles
*Greece:* Athens, Heraklion, Rhodes, Thessaloniki
*Hungary:* Budapest
*Ireland:* Dublin
*Italy:* Catania, Florence, Milan, Palermo, Pisa, Rome, Siracusa, Trieste, Turin, Udine, Venice, Verona
*Latvia:* Riga
*Liechtenstein:* Vaduz
*Luxembourg:* Luxembourg City
*Monaco:* Monaco
*Netherlands:* Alkmaar, Almere, Amersfoort, Amsterdam, Arnheim, Bergen op Zoom, Breda, Delft, Den Bosch, Den Haag, Deventer, Dordrecht, Eindhoven, Goes, Gouda, Groningen, Haarlem, Hoorn, Kampen, Leiden, Maastricht, Middelburg, Nijmegen, Rotterdam, Tilburg, Utrecht, Vlissingen, Zwolle
*Poland:* Szczecin, Warsaw
*Portugal:* Faro, Lisbon, Porto, Sintra
*Russia:* Moscow, St. Petersburg
*Slovakia:* Bratislava
*Slovenia:* Ljubljana
*Spain:* Barcelona, Cadiz, Cordoba, Granada, Madrid, Palma de Mallorca, Sevilla, Toledo, Valencia
*Sweden:* Malmö, Stockholm
*Switzerland:* Basel, Bern, Genf, Lausanne, Zurich
*United Kingdom:* Edinburgh, Glasgow, London
*Vatican*


*North-/Central America:*


*Canada:* Toronto
*Mexico:* Acapulco, Guadalajara, Mexico City, Puebla, Tijuana, Veracruz 
*USA:* Baltimore, Boston, Buffalo, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, Fort Lauderdale, Jersey City, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Madison, Miami, Milwaukee, New York, Oakland, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Pittsburgh, San Diego, San Francisco, San Jose, St. Petersburg, Tampa, Washington


*South America:*


*Argentina:* Bariloche, Buenos Aires, El Calafete, El Chalten, Puerto Iguazu, San Martin de los Andes
*Brazil:* Foz do Iguazu, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo 
*Chile:* Antofagasta, Calama, Iquique, Osorno, Pucon, Puerto Montt, Puerto Natales, Puerto Varas, Punta Arenas, Santiago, Valdivia, Valparaiso, Vilarrica
*Uruguay:* Montevideo


*Africa: *

*Egypt:* Alexandria, Aswan, Giza, Cairo, Luxor
*Morocco:* Azrou, Casablanca, Fes, Marrakech, Meknes, Ouarzazate, Rabat
*South Africa:* Bloemfontein, Cape Town, Durban, Johannesburg, Port Elizabeth, Pretoria 

*Asia:*

*Cambodia:* Siem Reap
*China:* Chengdu, Chongqing, Dalian, Guangzhou, Guilin, Hangzhou, Hefei, Hong Kong, Macau, Nanjing, Ningbo, Peking, Qingdao, Shanghai, Shaoxing, Shenzhen, Suzhou, Wuhan, Wuxi, Xian, Yangshuo, Zhujiajiao
*India:* Agra, Delhi, Hyderabad, Jaipur, Jodhpur, Kolkata, Mumbai, Udaipur, Varanasi
*Japan:* Dazaifu, Fukuoka, Himeji, Hiroshima, Inuyama, Kobe, Kyoto, Nagoya, Nara, Okayama, Osaka, Tokyo, Yokohama
*Laos:* Luang Prabang, Vientiane
*Malaysia:* Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya
*Myanmar:* Amarapura, Bagan, Mandalay, Nyaungshwe, Sagaing, Yangon
*Philippines:* Makati, Manila, Pasig
*Singapore:* Singapore
*Taiwan:* Banciao, Changhua, Hsinchu, Hualien, Kaohsiung, Keelung, Lugang, Puli, Taichung, Tainan, Taipei, Taoyuan
*Thailand:* Ayutthaya, Bangkok, Bang Pa In, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai, Lopburi, Phuket, Sukhothai
*Turkey:* Istanbul, Izmir, Kayseri
*United Arab Emirates:* Dubai
*Vietnam:* Da Nang, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City, Hoi An, Hue, Ninh Binh


*Oceania:*

*Australia:* Adelaide, Albany, Alice Springs, Brisbane, Bunbury, Cairns, Canberra, Darwin, Fremantle, Gold Coast, Hobart, Launceton, Mackay, Melbourne, Mount Isa, Newcastle, Perth, Rockingham, Sunshine Coast, Sydney, Townsville, Wollongong
*New Zealand:* Auckland, Christchurch, Dunedin, Greymouth, Hastings, Invercargill, Napier, New Plymouth, Oamaru, Palmerston North, Queenstown, Rotorua, Tauranga, Timaru, Wellington


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Besides Canada I've been to:* Boston, New York, Duluth, Mexico City, San Jose, Leicester, London, Brighton, Reykjavik, Goteborg, Turku, Helsinki, Paris

I need to get out more.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mexico* (not overseas, but different country)
Monterrey
Juarez

*England*
London
Birmingham
Coventry

*Ireland*
Dublin

*Germany*
Berlin

*Italy*
Florence
Pisa

*Switzerland*
Geneva

*Greece*
Athens

*USA* (my country) 
NYC, Philly, Virginia Beach, Nashville, Chicago, Minneapolis, Memphis, Jacksonville FL, Houston TX, Las Vegas, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, St. Louis, Kansas City, Denver, Salt Lake City, Des Moines, Omaha, Birmingham AL, Knoxville, Wichita, Charlotte, Raleigh/Durham, Orlando, Daytona Beach, Panama City FL, El Paso TX, Lubbock TX, Colorado Springs, Sioux Falls SD, Springfield MO & IL, 

_Driven though but didn't stop:_ Fresno CA, Albuquerque NM, Atlanta(well technically we stopped on the freeway because ATL traffic and all...)

_Still on the to-do list: _Pacific NW, San Fran, SoCal, Miama, Detroit, Boston, DC.


----------

